# Bios bootet nur nach CMOS-Clear



## xXenermaXx (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß, dass es dieses Problem (Boot erst nach CMOS-Clear) schon öfters gab. 
Ich habe jedoch leider noch keine wirkliche Lösung gefunden. 
(mal sahs so aus, als läge es an der Uhrzeit im Bios, mal war es der Ram) Nachdem ich jedoch jeweils wieder eine gewisse Zeit verstreichen lassen habe, trat das Problem wieder auf. 
Einmal kann ich ihn starten und immer dann, wenn ich ihn ausgemacht habe und kurz warte, laufen nur die Lüfter an (nach so ca. 2-3min bleibt dann noch der CPU-Lüfter stehen). 
Wenn ich übers Bios komme, lass ich ihn übrigens mit Standardeinstellungen laufen. 
Ram und Festplatten kann ich denke ich ausschließen und USB-Geräte auch, genauso wie meine neue Grafikkarte.
Möglicherweise hat mein Board etwas von meiner alten 8800GTX abbekommen. 
Die hat nämlich nach einer gewissen Zeit Bildfehler gemacht und selbst im Bios nur kryptische Zahlen geboten. 

Ich besitze ein P5W DH Deluxe + E6700 + Corsair DDR2 2GB + HD 4890.

Vllt kann mir ja jemand helfen. (auch wenn dabei eine schlechte Diagnose zustande kommt)

vielen Dank jedenfalls schonmal

mfG xXenermaXx


----------



## xXenermaXx (19. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, vllt. ist es ein bisschen unübersichtlich geschrieben. Ich fass' nochmal zusammen:
(jeweils mit frischer Bios Batterie)
-erster Start nach BIOS Reset -> Rechner fährt anstandslos hoch (Bios lass ich auf Standardeinstellungen F2)
-anschließender Start (nach herunterfahren und etwas warten) -> Lüfter drehen hoch + kein Beep + nach gewisser Zeit stoppt der CPU-Lüfter
-nach CMOS Clear -> startet normal (wieder mit F2 drücken)

-Ramfehler eher ausgeschlossen (mit beiden einzeln probiert)
-Festplatten + sämtliche USB-Geräte getrennt bis auf Tastatur + Maus -> kein Erfolg
-Grafikkarte komplett neu (vorher 8800GTX zum Schluss wohl zu heiß geworden -> Bildfehler selbst im Bios, jetzt HD4890) -> evtl hat die 8800GTX einen Schaden am Board verursacht

Vllt. meldet sich ja noch jemand, der mir helfen kann. Danke schonmal. 

mfG xXenermaXx


----------



## xXenermaXx (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich push' nochma, vllt hat ja doch noch jemand eine Antwort. 

Achso, beim Windows Neustart fährt er ganz normal hoch.


----------



## tbone1978 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hast du schon ein neues Bios draufgetan...


----------



## newjohnny (24. Dezember 2009)

alles abklemmen, was zum test nicht zwingend notwendig ist( laufwerke,ein ram riegel etc.) 
dann beim ersten start nach bios-reset direkt ins bios und die "optimal settings" laden (heißt bei dir vllt. nen bisschen anders..) Wenn das nicht hilft:
1.***boot reihenfolge ändern***
2. cpu temperatur checken, gegebenenfalls spannung (Vcore) verringern, ram latenzen auf standard...

wenn dies alles nicht hilft- nach möglichkeit- die komponenten einzeln testen

Sonst melde dich nochmal, da läst sich sicher was machen 
mfg newjohnny


----------



## xXenermaXx (25. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal ganz großes Dankeschön an euch beide, dass ihr mir noch geschrieben habt! 

Hab die Bios Version 2901. Ist glaub ich Eine der Neusten. 
- Laufwerke, USB-Geräte, je einen Ramriegel entfernt -> keine Veränderung
- ich starte immer mit Default-Settings nach Bios-Reset
- mit der Bootreihenfolge, das werde ich nochmal testen
- seit kurzem zusätzliche Lüfter im Gehäuse (vorn [nach innen], hinten[raus], Seite [raus]) ; Latenzen, Spannungen etc. sind alles durch Default-Settings auf Standard (bzw. das Board nennt es Auto glaub ich) ; hab im Idle 50°C (laut Coretemp / Speedfan sagt ca 45°C) je Kern
- meine Befürchtung ist es, dass meine defekte 8800GTX Schaden am Board hinterlassen hat

naja ich werd nochmal deine Ratschläge befolgen und testen 

danke jedenfalls nochma und Frohe Weihnachten noch!


----------



## newjohnny (26. Dezember 2009)

Ebenfalls (nachträglich)!

-50° im Idle ist aber schon recht viel....Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, da war die CPU hinüber...
-Defekte Grafikkarte....es kann nat. auch sein, dass die ihre Spuren auf dem Mainboard hinterlassen hat, wenn sie den Hitzetod gestorben ist...^^
-Wenn er beim 2ten Mal nicht startet, schalte ihn mal komplett aus, ziehe den Netzstecker und nimm die Bios Batterie heraus. Jetzt nimm z.B. ein 5 Cent Stück und lege es in die Batteriehalterung und wackel es ein wenig herum. Dann wiederhole das Ganze ggf. noch einmal und lege anschließend die Batterie wieder hinein und starte den PC. Jetzt müsste er auch beim 2ten Mal normal starten.... Die Bioseinstellungen solltest du dann aber wieder "optimieren".  
mfg newjohnny


----------



## xXenermaXx (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich weiß, hab noch den Boxed-Kühler drauf.^^ 
Ich konnte gestern bestimmt 10x hintereinander einen Windows-Neustart machen, ohne das er nicht hochgefahren ist (halt ohne Batterie). Er hat auch alle Einstellungen übernommen, aber heut früh beim Start wollte er wieder nicht so recht. 
Ich werds mal ausprobieren mit der Münze. ;D

Danke


----------



## xXenermaXx (12. Januar 2010)

Hay, so nach bisl Abstand von der ganzen Sache musste ich einfach nochma alles testen. Also mit der Münze das hat nicht funktioniert. Hab desweiteren Alles abgehabt, was geht (nur meine neue Soundkarte hing noch dran, wobei das Problem schon ohne diese bestand. Ich werde vllt. noch ein Bios-Flash machen, aber ich glaube nicht das es daran liegt. Bevor ich meine Graka gehimmelt hatte, funktionierte ja alles, mit der selben Bios-Version und prinzipiell kann er ja starten. Vllt. gibt es ja doch noch irgendeine Lösung für das Problem. Ansonstn muss ich noch bis Sandy-Bridge kommt damit leben, auch wenns nervt.^^

mfG


----------



## xXenermaXx (25. Januar 2010)

Sry wenn ich jetzt nen Trippelpost mach', aber ich wollt den Thread nochmal "pushen".
Vllt. gibts ja doch noch jemanden der mir helfen kann. 
Ich wäre euch jedenfalls sehr dankbar. 

mfG


----------



## rabit (25. Januar 2010)

Kann das sein das die Batterie alle ist?
Hast Du geocet?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß das klingt jetzt vieleicht ein wenig merkwürdig aber schau mal ob die Bios Zeit und Datum mit der in Windows übereinstimmt würde mich brennend interesieren hab da so ne wage Vermutung.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Januar 2010)

50° im Idle ist sehr hoch.. mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert? Welches Case hast du?

Ich hatte letzten gleich zwei Hitzeschocks nach dem Umzug vom Haff 922 in ein kleines Lian Li.


1) Mir ständig schon das BIOS abgeschmiert.. Fehler: ein Kabel hatte sich im Graka-Lüfter verfangen.. GPU ist heiß gelaufen.. 

2) aufgrund des verdreht Mainboardschlittens bei diesem Gehäuse, war mein EKL Groß Clockner falsch ausgerichtet und hat gegen den Gehäuselüfter gearbeitet.. hatte sonst auch 50°C im Idle.. und das geht mal gar net..


----------



## xXenermaXx (26. Januar 2010)

Danke an euch, die ihr mir nochmal geschrieben habt.^^ 
Batterie ist komplett neu und die alte war auch noch brauchbar. 

Die Uhrzeit stimmt (obs nun sekundengenau ist weiß ich nicht) mit der im Windows überein. ;D Muss die halt jedesmal neu einstellen im Bios (wird aber dann auch unter Vista und XP übernommen). 

Hab immer mit Standardeinstellungen gebootet (also ohne OC) -> auch mal ohne Uhrzeitumstellung, aber auch mal im Bios die Zeit eingestellt aber sonst nichts. 

Naja, seitdem hab ich die nicht erneuert, aber die Temperatur war immer so hoch (also ca. 2-3 Jahre lang) und ich hatte vorher noch nie ein solches Problem. Hab ein Enermax Chakra (also das kleine^^). Hab vorne 2 12cm 800UPM Lüfter reinpustend und in der Seite + Hinten je einen 12cm 1200UPM nach draußenpustend (der 25cm ist leider über'n Jordan gegangen =/). CPU-Kühler ist der Boxed-Kühler.

Dankeschön für die Hilfe 

mfG


----------



## herethic (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn du die frage bei Google eingibts findest du viele Vorschläge.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2010)

Also gehen wir das Problem mal logich an.
Wenn du das Bios resettest geht alles mit diesen Einstellungen.
Wenn du das zweite mal startest geht nichts mehr, das ist fackt!! 
Das heißt doch das sich was verändert haben muss.
Aber was kann sich in den Bios Einstellungen verändern ohne das du was gemacht hast?
Das einzige was das kann laut Bioshandbuch ist die Rettungsfunktion die selbständig Werte verändern kann wenn es der meinung ist das diese aktuellen nicht funktioniere.
Aber warum denkt diese Schutzfunktion das???
Sie denkt nur das eine Gewisse Einstellung falsch ist, was sie aber nicht ist, und änder diese in die falsche Einstellung.
Wie kann man das verhindern?
Mach bei allen Werten wo Auto steht, den Manuellen Wert rein bei wirklich allen!!


----------



## JuliusS (26. Januar 2010)

So einen Mist den hulkhardy da schriebt habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört !!! Sorry aber das musste sein !!!  Könnte mir auch einen kaputten BIOS-Baustein vorstellen !!! So was kannst du aber für ca 10-15€ bestellen !!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2010)

Junge Junge mach dich locker!! Hast du mal was von Brainstorming gehört? Man schreibt das auf was einem durch den Kopf geht. Vielmehr gibt es zu dem Problem nicht zu sagen, und das, das Bord kaputt sein könnte, da musst du aber sehr lange nach gedacht haben um das zu schreiben das könntest du bei fast jedem Thread schreiben. Also mach dich locker hinterher wenns nichts bringt darfst du nach Herzenlust lästern, und hetzen!!!!!

Ein weißer Mann hat mal gesagt "Man mus Mut haben um Lösungsvorschläge zu machen den alle Menschen haben angst zu scheitern, aber man muss die Angst besiegen Sonst würden wir immernoch in Hölen hausen und rohes Fleisch essen" !


----------



## xXenermaXx (26. Januar 2010)

Ganz ruhig ihr zwei  , ich danke jedem für seine Antwort egal ob sie das Problem löst oder nicht. 

Ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren. 
Zu dem Bios-Baustein, den muss ich doch dann sicher aufs Board löten?! Aber da trau' ich mich nicht wirklich ran. Oder sind die steckbar?

Achso und zu Google, da hab ich schon vieles rausgesucht. Aber da lags oft am Ram bzw. es ging von vornherein nicht. Bei mir lief es jedoch ca. 3 Jahre, bis zu dem mom. als meine Grafikkarte den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Edit: Hab grad mal wirklich alles von Auto auf einen festen "Wert" gesetzt. Der erste Versuch ist geglückt. 
Ich hatte ihn ca. 2-3min aus. Werd dann morgen mal berichten, ob er morgen auch noch hochfährt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich habe wirklich mal in die Gebrauchsanweisung von deinem Bord geschau und das Teil hat echt so eine Recovery Funktion könnte echt sein das diese Funktion ohne Grund auslöst, aber vieleicht war es wirklich nur ne Hirngespinnst. Naja es gibt Boards wo du den Biosbaustein stecken kannst wenn man es löten muss, das kannst du total vergessen. Diese Boards haben verschieden Layer also Schichten da kannst du nicht einfach was reinstecken und dann festlöten. Wenn diese letzt Verzweiflungstat von mir nicht hilft und sonst auch keiner mehr eine Idee hat dann musst du dir wohl oder übel eine neues Mainboard holen.


----------



## xXenermaXx (26. Januar 2010)

Hmm wahrscheinlich tritt letzteres in Kraft. ._. Er wollte nach ca. 'ner halben Stunde wieder nichtmehr. Ich hatte zwar die Zeit nochmal umgestellt (hatte vorher 2009 und dann auf 2010), aber ich hoffe nich', dass es daran liegt (Vllt. geht das Board ja nur bis dann und dann.^^ Oder ich hab einen "Beende-Dein-Leben-Timer" des Boards verändert.  ) Werd's aber auch nochmal prüfen. Möchte vor Sandy Bridge eigentlich nichts neues mehr unter meinen Schreibtisch lassen. 

Danke jedenfalls nochmal.


----------



## JuliusS (27. Januar 2010)

Ne wenn die Settings Probs machen würde würde der PC erst gar nicht nach übernehmen der Settings booten !!! Eventuell solltest du dich mal an ASUS wenden . Und wegen EPROM da mal nachfragen .


----------



## xXenermaXx (27. Januar 2010)

Okay.  Ich weiß nich, ob ich das noch auf mich nehme.^^ Mal schauen.
Danke nochmals an alle, die mir versucht haben weiterzuhelfen.
mfG Enermax


----------



## JuliusS (28. Januar 2010)

Ja das wird der EPROM oder was anderes am MB sein . Das wird dann aber auch schon zu speziell hier kann dir nur noch ASUS helfen !!!


----------



## Seppo007 (17. September 2010)

Hatte das Problem heute auch! Mittags kurz weg vom PC, der ist dann in den StandBy gegangen und als ich ihn reaktivieren wollte: nichts! Nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm und arbeitende Lüfter nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Habe bis eben herumprobiert und hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben und mein MB abgeschrieben. Wollte notgedrungen morgen ein neues kaufen.

Hab alles probiert von An- / Abstecken über 10 CMOS-Resets und Co. und immer blieb der Bildschirm schwarz und die nur die Lüfter waren an.

Als ich dann eben gerade es noch irgendwie hinbekommen habe über die Win7x64 CD zu booten um die Daten per DOS-Konsole auf nen Stick zu ziehen lief er plötzlich wieder, als wäre nie was gewesen!

Hab eben auch nochmal zaghaft die BIOS-Einstellungen neu eingestellt und auch da ist er nicht hängen geblieben.

Jetzt läuft er wieder ganz normal, keine Ahnung obs am Booten mit Win-CD lag, er hat ja auch mit CPU allein nicht gebootet, anderes Netzteil hatte ich auch ausprobiert.

Was meint ihr, sollte ich das MB trotzdem durchtauschen und das aktuelle (ASUS M47A9T Deluxe) einschicken?

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus



Edit:
Hab ihn gerade nochmal komplett herunterfahren lassen und danach nen Kaltstart gemacht.
Jetzt hat er das CMOS-Reset Problem erneut. Ich glaube es ist das beste das alte einzusenden und nen neues solange als Ersatz anzuschaffen.

Am CPU und Graka kann es ja nicht liegen wenn ich eben mit Prime95 und Red Faction Guerrilla beides getestet habe, oder doch?
Wäre doch sehr suspekt, aber vielleicht weiss da ja einer mehr zu


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. September 2010)

Ich kenn das Kaltstart Problem eigentlich vom Ram. Bei manchen muss man die Spannung ein wenig erhöhen damit sie starten. Ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr genau bei welchem Ram es das Problem gab. Kannst ja mal ein wenig googeln vieleicht findest du zu dem Thema was.


----------



## Cionara (17. September 2010)

Ich kenn das verhalten von diversen Boards die noch net ganz ausgereift sind. Schon ein Bios Update gemacht ?


----------



## xXenermaXx (18. September 2010)

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich mir zwar schon ein neues Board angeschafft. Das Alte hat am Schluss nichtmal mehr ein BIOS-Update mit sich machen lassen wollen. Es liegt zwar noch hier, aber Verwendung wird es wohl nicht mehr finden. Danke trotzdem an alle die geschrieben haben. 
~ RIP P5W DH DL  ^^ ~


----------



## Seppo007 (18. September 2010)

Und nun melde ich mich nochmal, ja BIOS Update bereits gemacht gehabt (vor 2 Monaten) und es noch einmal neu drüber installiert hatte auch nichts gebracht.

Habe jetzt mein altes M4A79T Deluxe raus genommen und heute das neu gekaufte M4A785TD-V EVO als Ersatzboard eingesetzt solange das alte dann auf den Reparaturweg geschickt wird.

Siehe da, alles perfekt. Alles funktioniert nun wieder einwandfrei. Wird wohl einfach den BIOS Baustein zerfetzt haben oder sonstiges.

Sehr merkwürdig alles, aber da sieht man mal wieder wie unberechenbar die Technik ist. PC in StandBy eingeschlafen und nie mehr richtig aufgewacht.

Hoffe die Infos helfen anderen Leuten mit gleichen Problemen weiter


----------

